
Britain funds research into drones that decide who they kill, says report - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/10/autonomous-drones-that-decide-who-they-kill-britain-funds-research
======
slededit
It would be imprudent not to develop this. If your adversary deploys this
technology they would have a dramatic advantage against you. Like nukes its
technology that should not be used, but you also don't want to be the one
without it.

------
Thev00d00
A spokesman for the MoD said: “There is no intent within the MOD to develop
weapon systems that operate entirely without human input. Our weapons will
always be under human control as an absolute guarantee of oversight, authority
and accountability.”

~~~
blackflame7000
Until a war happens and people are less civil

